

Mono state of the union by Miguel de Icaza - nobbynutz
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2010/Feb-17.html
Includes details of the plan to use Mono to unite IPhone and Android development.
======
beagle3
From this post, it sounds like they're dropping their on JIT for LLVM -- but I
couldn't find any mention of this anywhere else. Does anyone around here know
what the Mono JIT / LLVM situation is?

------
j23tom
Using Monodevelop (Mono IDE) is the fastest way to write a desktop app on
linux (vide recently announced Pinta). Really great stuff.

~~~
rbanffy
Monodevelop is, certainly, the fastest way to write a Mono desktop app on
Linux.

But what if you don't want to make a Mono app?

~~~
viraptor
You use Monodevelop with a different backend (it supports c++, although it
doesn't have any ui designer integrated afair). Or simply use Eclipse, or
KDevelop.

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but is it still the fastest way to develop a C++ desktop app for Linux?

~~~
viraptor
KDevelop - probably yes. The rest - probably no. Why do you ask?

~~~
rbanffy
I guess I am nitpicking. Sorry for that.

In the root post, j23tom claimed Monodevelop was the fastest way to develop
desktop apps on Linux, but are they Linux apps or are they .NET apps that also
run on top of Mono?

~~~
viraptor
Is there a difference? If you have a .NET app that runs under Linux, is it not
a Linux app? (same goes for any platform agnostic runtime - java, js, lua,
python, ...) There aren't that many languages that are really system-
dependant. Conversly, many "Linux apps" written in C/C++ will compile and run
just fine under Haiku or Mingw - does that make them BeOS or Windows apps?

It seems that "(Linux|Windows|Mac|BeOS|whatever) app" doesn't have the same
meaning today...

